# M-Audio Keystation Issue *Updated, FIXED!*



## BenG (Nov 28, 2018)

So lately, I've been experiencing an odd issue with my Keystation 88es Pro...

One note (middle C) will play at full velocity no matter how softly I depress the key. I've tried re-setting the keyboard, cleaning in between the keys, re-starting Kontakt, etc. This seems to be somewhat of a known issue. 

Called M-Audio and they basically stated, 'it's a cheap controller, what do you expect.' They also say it is impossible to repair and there are no parts available. 

Anyone else have this issue or any ideas?


----------



## chimuelo (Nov 28, 2018)

Yes years ago I bought 6 KS88s and they last for 2 years app. then a contact is severed.
Since the keys still work and I used 2 at a time I rotated the broken one to the lowest tier for synths and Hammond style work.
Dynamics on those instruments need drawbars and VCF Modulations more than velocity.
Make it your non velocity controller.
It’s still a piece of shit but will play.

You get what you pay for.


----------



## BenG (Nov 28, 2018)

Wow, wasn't totally certain this was a hardware problem and I guess it's time to look elsewhere given that this issue seems inevitable. 

Do you happen to know if the contact/sensor is replaceable in any way?


----------



## chimuelo (Nov 28, 2018)

BenG said:


> Wow, wasn't totally certain this was a hardware problem and I guess it's time to look elsewhere given that this issue seems inevitable.
> 
> Do you happen to know if the contact/sensor is replaceable in any way?



I tried to open the unit up and it’s painfully obvious that isn’t advisable.
It’s a wrap around mold. When you loosen the 400 screws on the bottom of the unit those are basically your key bed.
Just buy another, they’re basically disposable controllers like most of your sub 500 dollar units are.
Personally I preferred that back then because I was always on the go.

I also had an Oberheim M3000D which was basically a Desktop Master MIDI Controller turning my rig into a kick but rig.
I even bought an ES88 but it was so lame I gave to my kid who was in grade school.

If you want longevity I can vouge for the Physis K4.
Mine is beat up from 4 years of traveling and abuse.
Pricey but a one stop MIDI shop.


----------



## BenG (Nov 28, 2018)

chimuelo said:


> I tried to open the unit up and it’s painfully obvious that isn’t advisable.
> It’s a wrap around mold. When you loosen the 400 screws on the bottom of the unit those are basically your key bed.
> Just buy another, they’re basically disposable controllers like most of your sub 500 dollar units are.
> Personally I preferred that back then because I was always on the go.
> ...



Interesting to hear that M-Audio basically made it impossible to repair. A couple of years ago, I replaced the USB-port myself after connectivity issues and thought this might be a similar, easy fix. Obviously, not...:/

Thanks for the insight, @chimuelo!


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Nov 28, 2018)

I still have a good ol' Keystation 88es Pro....used it as my primary controller until a year ago (bought in 2005). I just keep it for sentimental reasons now, but honestly, they are cheaply built and it's probably cheaper (in the long run) to buy a new one. You could probably find a used one in your area for under $100.


----------



## BenG (Nov 28, 2018)

Wolfie2112 said:


> I still have a good ol' Keystation 88es Pro....used it as my primary controller until a year ago (bought in 2005). I just keep it for sentimental reasons now, but honestly, they are cheaply built and it's probably cheaper (in the long run) to buy a new one. You could probably find a used one in your area for under $100.



Yup, trying to find a used one at the moment! Slim pickins':/


----------



## BenG (Dec 22, 2018)

After a lot of work and some ingenuity, the keyboard has been fixed! (somewhat With some help, I was able to open up the Keystation, examine the problem and replace the faulty rubber contacts. 

For those interested, the issue was with the rubber 'bubble' which had become brittle and cracked over time. Knowing this, I decided to switch the broken contact strip (C4-B4) with the bottom contact strip (C1-B1) which has much less usage. Presto! 

As others had mentioned, opening, maneuvering inside and reassembly was extremely difficult and not recommended! Once these go, I will be replacing the controller entirely....


----------



## robgb (Dec 22, 2018)

I've got a completely dead key on mine. Fortunately it's at the low end of the scale and I rarely touch it. I need a new controller but really don't want to spend the money when this one is still kicking, more or less.


----------



## BenG (Dec 22, 2018)

robgb said:


> I've got a completely dead key on mine. Fortunately it's at the low end of the scale and I rarely touch it. I need a new controller but really don't want to spend the money when this one is still kicking, more or less.



Ya, was in the same position. Don't really see the need to replace the controller until it fully dies...


----------



## whitebake (Jan 29, 2022)

Old thread I know, I stumbled on this and it reminded me of the time I had to get up close and personal with my 88ES. I'd argue that they are well worth fixing, it took me a while to get my head around the electronics but it's never let me down since. I bought a very broken 88ES to provide a mainboard for my not so broken 88ES that was missing one. 
https://www.avforums.com/threads/m-audio-keystation-88es-specific-electronic-advice-please.2326957/


----------

